# live bearing frogs



## serz (May 8, 2006)

Hiya i was wondering if anyone has any care sheets on live bearing frogs please or any names of any frogs that do give birth to live young. 
Thanks in advance :flrt:


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

the only ones what actually give birth to live young are african viviparous toads, there almost extinct so theres not alot of information about them but some frogs n toads carry the eggs in their mouths/ under their skin until they hatch not really giving birth but it sorta counts


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

as far as I know no frogs have fully devloped young or live bear.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Rain frogs do not give birth to live young but emerge fully formed from their eggs


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

so isnt there any out there then dont you think??
Thanks


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont think there is one out there that does it all, but there is a few intresting ones. 

Pipa carvalhoi soaks eggs into it's back and realeases them into the water when tadpoles, quite good look on youtube there is a video off it. 

THere is a mout brooding frog forgot the name though

THere is also a frog that was on life in cold blood, where it picks the tadpoles up from the eggs, an they go into pouchs on the skin and come back out as fuly formed young. Found it here~: Assa darlingtoni - Pouched Frog, Australian Marsupial Frog
I would go with these ones, as they have great life cycles and also they are the one most towards having young born from them fully formed. Care sheet from pollywog: www.pollywog.co.uk: Marsupial Frogs (Gastrotheca sp.) Care Sheet

Also a few salamander species give birth to fully formed young.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

thank you very much  thats a great help


----------

